# Gamefisher 9.9



## VBTravisD (May 26, 2010)

So I had an OLD eska 7hp. I bought it for 60 bucks last year. Got it running, but never reliably. I sold it to a guy who was an old outboard collector for 100... pretty stoked. Then a month ago I saw a sears gamefisher 5hp on CL for 100 bucks. I checked it out and it was a lil rough around the edges. I told the guy I think I will pass... He said, give me 75, and I will throw in a gas tank too. Deal. So I brought it home and then really took a good look at it. I knew something wasnt right when I saw 2 spark plugs. I ran the model number, it turns out to be a 9.9! New plugs + Saw horse and a trash can full of water... I can get the thing to fire on the first or second pull. I can get it to idle (not really sure how fast it should idle)... but sometimes when I go to put it in gear it chokes and cuts off. This is my 2nd outboard and I didnt have much experience with the 1st, so sorry for some of the newby questions. 

How long do yall have to let your OB warm up? 
Everything says run a 50:1 mix, does the octane rating of the gas make a difference? What about the ethanol?

Thanks for any info/advice yall ca give me!


----------



## VBTravisD (Jun 1, 2010)

Welp Sunday was an absolute nightmare. I couldn't even get the motor to fire... I looked like an @$$ pulling on that thing in the water for 15-20 minutes... gave up and used my 40 lb minn kota to push me around for a few hours. I still can't get it to fire! I have new plugs in, I can smell gas in the carb... heck it starts seeping out of the carb (flooded?)... I don't know what to do... I could cry.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 1, 2010)

not too familiar with it, but If you smell gas, try this. Put it in water ( I use a garbage can), pull a spark plug and check for spark. Best way it to hold it solidlly by the body with an insulated pair of pliers. Hold it tight against exposed metal on the motor and crank it. It should spark - you can see it pretty good. If no spark, check for reasons it wouldn't, usually on/off or safety switch, in gear, anything normal. If it was running last week, it's not likely a spark issue.

Then check your fuel. I pull a plug and spray some starting fluid in it and put the plug back in and start it. It should fire and die in 5 seconds. If this happens, then you have plugged fuel somewhere. Check normal things like fuel line attached properly etc- fuel bulb pumped before starting, etc... Then I'd pull the carb(s) and clean them real good. 9 times out of 10 your problem is solved. If it died when you accelerated it earlier, my bet is clogged carbs. All it takes is a little gel to make it an issue.

Good luck,
Will


----------



## norshor (Jun 1, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> If it died when you accelerated it earlier, my bet is clogged carbs. All it takes is a little gel to make it an issue.
> Good luck,
> Will


What year is it?

Tear the carb down, my Gamefisher 9.9 was a pain when I got it because it sat so long. When you get that carb out, pull the main jet and shoot cleaner thru every hole place that a line hooks up to. Watch your eyes!!! I use Seafoam Deepcreep, and it works like a champ, and it works for starting fluid. After you get it idling, shoot some Deepcreep in the carb while it is running, just like the instructions say. Might even save you a teardown :lol: 

If it runs and idles, then dies at acceleration or under load, it is likely your fuelpump. Check for obstructions, see if it is stretched and replace if needed. Check and see if the bulb is losing pressure, if it is, do not pump it. You will be facing much worse than just a fuel pump if you do.

Best of luck to you, you'll get it running!!


----------



## VBTravisD (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna say mine is like a 79... And yeah, the bulb does lose pressure. But I just chaulked that up to pulling on the starter cord long enough to flood the motor... hrmmm... I think a carb rebuild kit is only like 25 bucks... might as well buy one if I am going to take my carb off to clean it out anyway.


----------



## norshor (Jun 2, 2010)

I would strongly recommend the Fuel Pump rebuild as well. I have never worked on a '79, mine's a '98. But that is a principal that has always held true for me when it comes to outboards. If the primer bulb will not hold pressure, the the fuel pump is either bad or obstructed. And if you pump it while running, you will introduce so much air into the mix, that you will lean out the mixture and start burning stuff up.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jun 2, 2010)

You could also check the compression between both clyinders, If there over 10psi apart that could be a huge factor.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jun 2, 2010)

Something else to think about, It could have a vacume leak. That would explain why it dies when you stick it in gear if its idleing high enough otherwise. If it is a vacume leak it would idle rough with out much power till the rpms get fairly high. That is a major concern if thats the cause, That would lean out the mix and risk scoring the clyinder walls.


----------

